# Overnight Stopover Near Dover



## daveharry (Nov 6, 2007)

Can anyone tell me where I can overnight in / or near Dover in April
as we are catching a ferry crossing at 6-0 am. I had a Pub site details in Lydden but it seems to be closed.
Dave


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

try here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-42843.html :wink:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yes, marine Parade (in front of the Dover Harbour board offices) - free after 6pm.


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

old dover rd canterbury p&r half an hour away


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-100562-dover.html+road

Another lovely spot


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

We stayed at Marine Parade last year and will be there March 3rd this year...no problems. 8) 

Keith


----------

